# Windows Not Dropping



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all, I think this might be because of the freezing weather - but normally on my TT when I open the doors, the windows automatically drop slightly and return up when the door is closed. However this is not currently happening, they just stay up. Is this a freezing weather thing? Has anyone else got the same prob at the mo?


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

have you done a window reset?

also might be a door microswitch problem

-z


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

I am also having the same problem!! Hoping the microswitch is frozen up rather than broken as from what I have read they are over a £100!! 

Take a look at my thread also created today! 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161191

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Check that the interior light is coming on when you open the door and that the lights left on warning is also working if not chances are it is a the door micro switch at fault


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

My interior light isnt coming on and the dash doesnt light up when the door is opened. Also the DIS doesnt show the door being open when it is. Never thought to check the buzzer when the lights are left on - will check this later.

Would the window still function correctly if the microswitch had gone?

Looks like mine has! 

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT1012 said:


> My interior light isnt coming on and the dash doesnt light up when the door is opened. Also the DIS doesnt show the door being open when it is. Never thought to check the buzzer when the lights are left on - will check this later.
> 
> Would the window still function correctly if the microswitch had gone?
> 
> ...


The window will still open and close but will not drop when the door is opened if it has gone


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Apologies for the hijack, but I have been having the same problem.

When I open the driver's door, the interior light come on, but the DIS does not show an open door and the window does not drop. If I turn the lights on and open the door, the buzzer does not sound.
So mine is half working. Does that just mean it's at death's door? I was hoping it was weather related.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

Smeds said:


> Apologies for the hijack, but I have been having the same problem.
> 
> When I open the driver's door, the interior light come on, but the DIS does not show an open door and the window does not drop. If I turn the lights on and open the door, the buzzer does not sound.
> So mine is half working. Does that just mean it's at death's door? I was hoping it was weather related.


just collected my new microswitch today, cost me £104. but wont be able to fit it for a few days


----------



## tonyabacus (May 14, 2009)

Before you open the door make sure that the glass is not frozen to the rubber along the top of the door. The best way is to run an old credit card along berween the two, make sure the raised letter side is against the glass so it does not damage the seal. 
If it is stuck due to water getting between them and freezing this prevents the window from dropping. Those that run cold or warm water over the glass to get rid of the snow and frost are most likely to experience the problem.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

jayz_son said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies for the hijack, but I have been having the same problem.
> ...


let us know how you get on mate - put pics up etc!  so its easy for simpletons like me! 

my "lights on" buzzer isnt working so im guessing it is the switch? although its working sometimes if u kind of shut the door but not shut it fully. it drops but then goes back up when you open the door?!?!

thanks


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

TT1012 said:


> jayz_son said:
> 
> 
> > Smeds said:
> ...


will do mate, i'll get some pics as im going along if i remember and dont get carried away

i should get it done hopefully tomorrow in my dads work theres anunused lock up with lights 

yeah when you close the door not properly, the switch kind of works and window drops


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Opened the car this morning and the window dropped, but then it went straight back up again.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

jayz_son said:


> will do mate, i'll get some pics as im going along if i remember and dont get carried away
> 
> i should get it done hopefully tomorrow in my dads work theres anunused lock up with lights
> 
> yeah when you close the door not properly, the switch kind of works and window drops


nice one mate, thank you very much.


----------



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

Red Hot Car said:


> Hi all, I think this might be because of the freezing weather - but normally on my TT when I open the doors, the windows automatically drop slightly and return up when the door is closed. However this is not currently happening, they just stay up. Is this a freezing weather thing? Has anyone else got the same prob at the mo?


  After reading the responses to my post, it jogged my brain about doing the simple sequence with the 2 electric window switches on the drivers side. I cant remember exactly what I did (Really helpful sorry) but I did something like held the passenger side electric window switch in the up position and then clicked the drivers side switch twice in the up position and hey presto all fixed. If its not exactly this sequence I think its in the manual and if not someone on the forum will defo know.


----------



## TTorque (Dec 9, 2009)

Red Hot Car said:


> After reading the responses to my post, it jogged my brain about doing the simple sequence with the 2 electric window switches on the drivers side. I cant remember exactly what I did (Really helpful sorry) but I did something like held the passenger side electric window switch in the up position and then clicked the drivers side switch twice in the up position and hey presto all fixed. If its not exactly this sequence I think its in the manual and if not someone on the forum will defo know.


had the same prob, after my mechanic removed the batt terminals to check some items underneath. I just followed how to reset the auto windows in the mk1 FAQ portion of this forum. worked fine after that. Here's the section:

"My window doesn't go down automatically when opening the door" or "My one-touch window operation doesn't work anymore"
window reset:-

ignition on
windows all the way down
windows allthe way up, let go of switches
push them up again and hold for 3-5 seconds
ignition off


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

doesnt work for me  looks like my microswitch is buggered! going to try clean it out with wd40 and switch cleaner on the weekend if the weather gets any better!  now my aliens have packed in too!  only just forked out for new brakes!!!!


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

TT1012 said:


> doesnt work for me  looks like my microswitch is buggered! going to try clean it out with wd40 and switch cleaner on the weekend if the weather gets any better!  now my aliens have packed in too!  only just forked out for new brakes!!!!


It works for me, but only briefly. Goes down but then straight back up again. The interior lights come on though.


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Smeds said:


> It works for me, but only briefly. Goes down but then straight back up again. The interior lights come on though.


your switch is knackered too mate


----------



## Gettingold (Jun 14, 2008)

I noticed this morning that my windows were not dropping on either side. I tried the reset as described above. No luck so I'd resigned myself to £100 for a new switch.

I then noticed in the handbook that it talks about reseting the windows after the battery had been disconnected (although it hadn't). I followed the recipe: lift the window to the upper most position, release the switch, lift the switch again for one second. On each window I heard a muffled click and now both are operating as normal.

The slighty embarrassing thing is that I thought the window dropping had failed in the dropped position and was pointing this out to a work colleague. It wasn't until I got them working I realised they had failed in the upper most position.

Incidently I assume the switch referred to this thread exists in each door? If so, the chances are both failing at the same time is, I'd suggest, low.

Rich


----------



## gbjules (Nov 30, 2009)

ok, both windows had lost one touch function and did not drop, just tried the both down both up, release, hold up
for 3.5 seconds, did not work. However, did them individually, all the way down, all the way up, release, then hold up
for a second, heard a click, now both work perfectly. Thank you tt forum! On both my 2002 a4 and 2000 1.8t golf, when ever the windows didn't work properly I always checked, and found bulbs out, as I did last week (side light) now changed.
Anyone else found this or am I now going to be thought of as a complete numpty?


----------



## andy c (Feb 7, 2009)

well i've done the reset 20 times and it works for a couple of times the goes back to messing about.so here's what mine does,put the vag com on and it tells me faulty door lock which i had sort of worked out reading all the info on here ie windows dont drop when opening door,no lights on buzzer and so on.i bought a new lock fitted it and it still does not work properly,it lights the open door symbol on the dash but no lights on buzzer,it doesnt drop the window when i open the drivers door but when i go open the passenger door with the drivers door open then it drop the drivers door window,when i open it from the inside it drops the window but does not lift it untill the passengers side has been closed :? and this is not all the time sometimes it does not drop the window when opened from inside untill you open the passenger door. any suggestions apart from setting it on fire :evil:


----------



## gbjules (Nov 30, 2009)

I know how you feel, I actually dread driving it at times because I can't 
help wondering whats going to go wrong next! Previous R32 was same
kept it 4 months before running out of patience/money.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll use this thread since my problem is very similar. I have a microswitch fault on my passenger's door (window does not drop, no entry lights, no indication on display) - i think that's clear.
Since yesterday, my driver's window does not drop too - but there is entry lightning and display indication is okay for driver's door.
So, I tried the window reset procedure a couple of times, but my driver's window is not working properly. Comfort option is not working, but it goes down smoothly when you hold the button. Problems come when I try to close the window - I hold the button in the close position and the window just stops at aprox. 1/6, then I must press the button again, it stops again at 1/3, and then press again, it closes fully.
I've had this problem before but it seemed like an itterminent one, since I always got away with window reset. It doesen't work anymore :roll: Is this a sign of a faulty window regulating switch or might be something else?

Thank you!!


----------



## andy c (Feb 7, 2009)

egster said:


> I'll use this thread since my problem is very similar. I have a microswitch fault on my passenger's door (window does not drop, no entry lights, no indication on display) - i think that's clear.
> Since yesterday, my driver's window does not drop too - but there is entry lightning and display indication is okay for driver's door.
> So, I tried the window reset procedure a couple of times, but my driver's window is not working properly. Comfort option is not working, but it goes down smoothly when you hold the button. Problems come when I try to close the window - I hold the button in the close position and the window just stops at aprox. 1/6, then I must press the button again, it stops again at 1/3, and then press again, it closes fully.
> I've had this problem before but it seemed like an itterminent one, since I always got away with window reset. It doesen't work anymore :roll: Is this a sign of a faulty window regulating switch or might be something else?
> ...


forgot to say mine does this as well from time to time [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

looks like i'm not alone [smiley=dizzy2.gif] mine did it from time to time, today it became permanent i guess :? 
I'm wondering why did Audi do such a complicated/faulty window system for the TT. Never had any problems with windows on my old A4 for 12 years!


----------



## Zipster (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive got the same problem but with the drivers side only.

Does it really matter if its not working or will it create a problem in the long term ?


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Zipster said:


> Ive got the same problem but with the drivers side only.
> 
> Does it really matter if its not working or will it create a problem in the long term ?


I keep leaving my lights on and not getting the benefit of my new puddle lights. Hopefully getting mine sorted next weekend.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Zipster said:


> Ive got the same problem but with the drivers side only.
> 
> Does it really matter if its not working or will it create a problem in the long term ?


What kind of a long term problem are you thinking of? Mine didn't work from time to time and now it failed completely and my window does not drop [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Doing a reset a couple of times and now it's working again.. but still not perfect. When I press the button to close the window, it stopps somewhere in the middle and rolls bask down.
Is this a switch issue or where should I look for a solution?


----------



## tmj2015 (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks like a lot of issues with electric windows,my drivers side not working at all


----------



## ecofriendlyal (Mar 19, 2013)

I changed my micro switch (£15 for one off Ebay, have to disasemble it etc to fit) and the dammed window still doesn't drop or buzzer sound when lights left on. and yeh my windows also dance the fandago sometimes :-(
I belive its not just the micro switch that I needed to replase but the cam that rotates when the door opens/closes. Not got round to doing it yet. Maybe in the Summer


----------

